# moron selling vintage bike parts, North Bay



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 12, 2021)

might be some good stuff in this pile. I can't imagine what kind of person would post an ad like this. is posting online somehow difficult?









						Vintage bike parts - bicycle parts - by owner - bike sale
					

Vintage bike parts. Fenders, chain guards , frames, handle bars and so on



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## 1motime (Sep 13, 2021)

I see the "so on".  Cant make out the "what not" in the one photo


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Sep 13, 2021)

If I wasn't 700 miles away, I' be over there in a heartbeat !


----------



## catfish (Sep 13, 2021)

$10.00 for the whole pile? Good deal....


----------

